# Dogs in KSA?



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

My son had a service dog. How huge of an issue is this going to be?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you need to check this with your employer. I am sure I have seen something on here that dogs cannot be taken into KSA. I may be wrong and it may be different because of the circumstances. Failing that, contact the embassy or consulate in your country. Good luck.


----------



## new2hope (Sep 6, 2013)

When I was in saudia. I hardly seen any dog there unless it's compound. You can't take out dogs with you on road although I am not sure. It's been years now


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Here you go - this should help http://www.hziegler.com/articles/bringing-your-pets-to-middle-east.html

It seems you can take a service dog - fantastic!


----------



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you. I think I'm going to end up going solo.


----------



## qlada (Oct 6, 2013)

There is no problem bringing dog to KSA, we did it in 2010. The problem is - dogs are not supposed to be in public. So, service dog in public places is going to be an issue. You can walk the dog as a family, the ban is only or single men walking the dogs.. More and more saudis are getting dogs nowadays, as well as expats. I have 3 now, we periodically bring them further from the city for runs, had to rent independent villa witha big yard for them to run. Veterinarians are not an issue, Riyadh Pet Clinic (Dr. Takura) and Advanced Pet Clinic(Dr. Majed) are wonderful vets and up to date clinics. It only looks scary... Trust me, went through the same, but in reality it was so much easier and problem free.


----------



## SaudKhaled (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh no, I'm Saudi and it's very ok and legal to own a dog in Saudi Arabia. It's just not common to have a dog in Saudi Arabia. The thing is one of the Islamic traditions is against having dogs inside the house but it's ok to have it in your front yard or back yard. However, this is Islamic traditions for Muslims only you don't need to follow it, I just wanted to inform you about this in case you had some Muslims guests inside your house.


----------



## Um_marwan (Dec 1, 2013)

Ive never seen anyone walk a dog here before
(Weird thing is ive seen people walking monkeys a couple of times) ive only ever seen street dogs or ones in pet shops. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## SOAB (Jan 25, 2014)

We've got 4 dogs in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia which were all bought from a petshop in Jeddah. We have recently completed the requirements to have each of them issued their very own doggy passport. The vet told us that we would need permission from the ministry if we wanted to bring the dogs back to Saudi (which we will). You usually must give a reason to have your dog in Saudi. With your dog being a service dog that's a great excuse, you could tell the ministry you need your woof woof for protection ect. We still haven't completed that process yet though. If it is Jeddah that you are moving to, I would contact European Veterinary Clinic and they will be able to give you all the details.


----------

